# TRU RAYS FOR SALE



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

i have for sale a set of 4 14x7 reverse tru rays with octagon aftermarket caps and n.o.s. stickers.absolutely no trades cash only im looking to buy something else and that is the only reason why i am selling them.these came off my regal.asking $1100. no tires wheels only.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice wheels too bad i cant afford them :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 21 2011, 06:47 PM~19926579
> *Nice wheels too bad i cant afford them :biggrin:
> *


1 more set for your stash :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

clean ass regal homie, my uncle had one exactly like that one back in 83', the only difference was that he had his on 5.20s


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 21 2011, 06:54 PM~19926654
> *1 more set for your stash  :biggrin:
> *


Yea then i will get kicked out of my house :angry:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 21 2011, 10:11 PM~19929193
> *Yea then i will get kicked out of my house :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 21 2011, 09:11 PM~19929193
> *Yea then i will get kicked out of my house :angry:
> *


Get kicked out! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 22 2011, 12:25 AM~19930422
> *Get kicked out!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 21 2011, 06:36 PM~19926460
> *i have for sale a set of 4 14x7 reverse tru rays with octagon aftermarket caps and n.o.s. stickers.absolutely no trades cash only im looking to buy something else and that is the only reason why i am selling them.these came off my regal.asking $1100. no tires wheels only.
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE U LOCATED BRO? N HOW CLEAN ARE THE WHEELS?? I CAN SEE SOME SCRAPES ON THE OUTER RING!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR+Feb 22 2011, 03:55 AM~19930871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

any takers?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Feb 22 2011, 03:55 AM~19930871
> *WHERE U LOCATED BRO? N HOW CLEAN ARE THE WHEELS?? I CAN SEE SOME SCRAPES ON THE OUTER RING!!!!!
> *


yeah there is some but is very slight.these are extremely nice driver quality.
very nice chrome.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

LOCATION?????????????????????????


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Feb 25 2011, 09:50 PM~19963109
> *LOCATION?????????????????????????
> *


LOS ANGELES CA


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 25 2011, 10:24 PM~19963404
> *LOS ANGELES CA
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm interested can you please call me hugo 562-842-4620 or chema 562-619-6824 please give me a call.


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

1100 for training wheels with curb rash... :nosad:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 27 2011, 01:23 AM~19970750
> *1100 for training wheels with curb rash... :nosad:
> *


I THOUGHT THE SAME.


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato+Feb 27 2011, 01:23 AM~19970750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these training wheels are now sold :biggrin: 

OH YES FOR $1100.00


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Feb 26 2011, 07:29 PM~19968815
> *I'm interested can you please call me  hugo 562-842-4620 or chema 562-619-6824  please give me a call.
> *


these wheels sold today


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

These wheels were really clean congrats to who ever bought them


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

training wheels?

:dunno: 

is that some sort of dis to old school rims


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 27 2011, 05:10 PM~19974138
> *training wheels?
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


never heard it myself but i think thats what they meant


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 27 2011, 05:43 PM~19974334
> *never heard it myself but i think thats what they meant
> *



fuckin ignorance...

but I'm assuming the same types dream of sporting chinas on their shit...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 27 2011, 01:23 AM~19970750
> *1100 for training wheels with curb rash... :nosad:
> *


these aint no damned luxors son.... :uh:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 27 2011, 06:43 PM~19974679
> *fuckin ignorance...
> 
> but I'm assuming the same types dream of sporting chinas on their shit...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

